# Alpine speakers



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi,
I've asked a bunch of questions about what speakers I should get, went back and forth and i've decided on Alpine speakers, the SPR-17LP model. They sell them at best buy now, they I thought sound pretty good. But I found them a lot cheaper on this website:http://www.ikesound.com/product-product_id/2830. Well now that I have the money to buy speakers, I'm wondering if the Alpines are worth buying. If not then I have about 200 bucks for speakers, and i don't want to get components.


----------



## Canadianflyfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

*Speakers*

Check out DLS, Rainbow, Macrom and Image Dynamics.
They are similar in price and you may find the sound quality better.


----------



## Jaxjags2100 (Jan 2, 2005)

dude don't go to best buy to buy speakers. Their selection is horrible. Try a more specialized car audio store. Are you going for clarity and power or just a thumper, and why the hell don't you want components? Save your money and get a set of nice components, better than buying something you'll want to swap out later.


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

CDT's 
nice amped or off deck power, and can be moved to the rear deck as fill if you ever decide to get components. my $.02


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

So the CDT's are better then the Alpines, cause i also like the price of the CDT's and if they are better then Alpines definitly will order them right now.


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

ive installed them as rear fill in two cars so far, and ive found them great for the price. AS for the alpines you listed, i have yet to hear that specific model. That being said, almost all the alpines i have heard have yet to come close to justifying the price tag. If you want to know about cdt's, check the sounddomain.com forums.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

*CDT's*

will they fit my car, i think the front has only three holes for the screws, when all the speakers have four, so will i have to drill, or or will some adapter come witht he CDT's. Also is the mounting depth fine?


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

as far as the mounting depth is concerned, if you go with the alpines you will most definitely need a spacer due to the bracer bar behind the mounting spot in the doors. The cdt's are only 2.25" deep, so they most likely wont have any depth issues pop up during an install. If you are concerned about the mounting holes lining up you could always get a 1/2 inch mdf board and make some mounting rings. If you dont want to drill any holes in your doors mount your speakers off-set from the original holes onto the rings and then screw the rings into the 3 pre-existing holes in your door.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

k man thanks, gonna order the CDT's then right now actually


----------

